# How do I sell coaching?



## petcoach (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am a qualified and insured life coach, but I have also been involved in working, training and volunteering with animals for years and I thought I would set up a distinct niche coaching pet owners who have lost pets, which is standard coachiing.

I also want to work with individuals and families who are considering taking on a pet - to talk them through the joys and pitfalls so that they will know what they are taking on and will be less likely to abandon the dog or cat when the novelty wears off.

We have two small rehoming centres nearby and they both have waiting lists - any dog being abandoned or rejected in this area is likely to be put down and I want to avoid this. if I can. I have discussed the idea with local vets and they love the idea, so do our rehoming centres, but I cannot think how I can get the message out that I am now doing this work.

I have set up a website: Sue Taylor - Welcome

Any thoughts?

Sue


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

It does sound like a nice idea as although a lot of this information is available from other organisations (such as the Kennel Club and the Dog's Trust) I think a lot of first time dog owners may not know this. 
However, I doubt very much if people would be willing to pay for this, especially now that most of us are tightening our belts (I'm making an assumption that this will be a business decision).
I just think that if someone is keen enough to find out all the whys and wherefores of dog ownership, they will be able to find what they need from a good vet, who can point them in the right direction.

Good luck!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't say that I am sure what a life coach is, but as already said, people can get free advice regarding pets for all sorts of organisations, if they care to enquire. I am sure you mean well, but if anyone were going to pay for the advice, they would want to go to someone qualified in some sort of animal care.


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, I think you will find that most people who require this sort of help will seek them out ( and get good advice ) from forums such as PF, and all free of charge!!. wayne.


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Hi 
I think its a good idea but on that is quite hard to market for the reasons above - the danger as well is that if you want to offer advice and support then that is not coaching it is mentoring so you would need to be clear on your offering. 

I agree the bereavement side can fall into coaching but would wonder how much business there is out there for that. 

becky


----------



## petcoach (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your honest replies - I very much appreciate that. Perhaps I should explain a bit more about what I do - and again I would appreciate any honest feedback you feel able to offer.

*Bereavement coaching* for pet owners is the same as any other coaching. As a life coach I work with people wanting to set up a new business, or planning a new life following divorce, retirement, redundancy or the death of loved one. I also work with people who want to make plans, declutter their houses  or their lives  and keep their New Year's Resolutions. It is a bit like Weight Watchers  you set goals (like keeping to a diet or stopping smoking) in the knowledge that if you do not, you will need to explain why when you next speak to your coach. Some people find that motivates them in a powerful way to achieve.

Coaching is a way of talking clients through their loss  whether that is the loss of a partner or their dog. With coaching, people start to move through the grieving process by setting simple goals and by facing up to their feelings. Many of the people I have known in this situation are older people who do not have internet access and cannot access this great forum. They prefer someone to talk to them face to face or by phone and from the coaching point of view, coaching pet owners is no different to any other form of bereavement coaching. It is still goal orientated  and never therapy!

*My ideas about coaching families* came from the realisation that often it is the children in a family who want the pet, but in the end it is often one of the parents who will end up looking after it. That situation can cause a lot of angry scenes in families. My Planning to Care programme encourages everyone to talk about what they will offer if they get a pet. It ends up with agreement about who will walk the dog, clean up after it, feed it and take it out for a good long walk, even when it is cold and wet outside and there is something good on TV. Or, it will put the whole family off the idea entirely.

My problem with this idea is how to advertise it - I do not have a huge marketing budget and before I invest, I will need to know that people will want to buy into this scheme.

One thing: I never claim to be a pet expert, although I am an experienced pet owner. I am known locally as the pet coach but I am not a pet trainer, etc. although again I am experienced at obedience work and do refer clients on to qualified trainers, etc. when necessary.

I have put my Planning to Care programme up on my website and it will be interesting to see if anyone wants to hire me  rather than me continuing to give my services for free. If it stops one family from buying a dog that is later rejected, it will be worth doing.

Sue


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Can you tell me what the difference is between coaching and counselling (I'm just curious).

When my (very down to earth and resourceful) friend was approached by a neighbour whose son was pestering her for a dog, she agreed to help. She gave the boy a collar with a lead attached and told him that he had to take the imaginary dog for a 30 minute walk every morning before school and every afternoon after school. He was to do this faithfully, come rain or shine, for 6 months. Only if he could do this would he be ready for the responsibility of looking after a dog.

and he did it! he now has a lovely, well behaved, springer.


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

hi 
coaching is about now and the future, so its about how you move forward and deal with situations - things from the past may crop up but its very much about how they are affecting you now with no discussion of the past

counselling explores the past and whats happened. 

hope that helps 
becky


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I would not agree that counselling was about looking at the past and what's happened. It also deals with trying to find a way forward  
Counselling is used as a therapeutic intervention to support someone with a psychological problem which is impacting on their day to day life. (AFAIK 
CBT is an example of an intervention used by counsellors to help someone overcome a problem. There are a number of different therapeutic interventions which can be used and this is tailored to individuals needs.
Counsellors are not generic, they will have an area of expertise (such as drug&alcohol; bereavement; terminal illness)



Isn't lifecoaching more to do with lifestyle choises for people who are well?


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Old Shep said:


> I would not agree that counselling was about looking at the past and what's happened. It also deals with trying to find a way forward
> Counselling is used as a therapeutic intervention to support someone with a psychological problem which is impacting on their day to day life. (AFAIK
> CBT is an example of an intervention used by counsellors to help someone overcome a problem. There are a number of different therapeutic interventions which can be used and this is tailored to individuals needs.
> Counsellors are not generic, they will have an area of expertise (such as drug&alcohol; bereavement; terminal illness)
> ...


Completely agree, I worke a a berievement counsellor for many years, I wouldn't advocate seeing a life coach for this...


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Old Shep said:


> I would not agree that counselling was about looking at the past and what's happened. It also deals with trying to find a way forward
> Counselling is used as a therapeutic intervention to support someone with a psychological problem which is impacting on their day to day life. (AFAIK
> CBT is an example of an intervention used by counsellors to help someone overcome a problem. There are a number of different therapeutic interventions which can be used and this is tailored to individuals needs.
> Counsellors are not generic, they will have an area of expertise (such as drug&alcohol; bereavement; terminal illness)
> ...


Yes you would use counselling to move forward but part of the exploration would be in the past - a coach would stay firmly routed in the present and future again to move forward

so for example if you consider bereavement a counsellor would explore this, what had happened, how the person reacted etc and work with the person to move forward but would explore what happened, If this came up in coaching then the coach would only look at the impact this is having on the here and now (i agree bereavement is more in the counsellor space for sure)

there is some degree of overlap - the key is the coach / counsellor being clear on what they do and dont offer, so not claiming to be one or the other when they are not - its worth noting coaching is highly unregulated so if looking for a coach then id only ever consider a certified coach (as with counselling only qualified)


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you. Regulation is an issue with all these therapies and it can be very difficult to tell which regulatory bodies are meaningful (I can't think of another word , but I'm sure everyone is aware that it's possible to buy meaningless "qualifications". Generally, I would look at what qualifications are accepted to practice in the NHS. If it's valid for them, then it's probably a valid qualification).

How is your enterptise going, anyway? Have you set up your services yet?


----------



## petcoach (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I did not mean to turn this into a discussion about coaching. I do have a diploma, and I am fully insured. I am currently doing another course because I believe in continuously updating my skills  that course is costing me a further £3,000, so I am not going into this lightly. I have also spent hours and hours coaching people  but so far have given all my time on a pro bono (free) basis as I am heavily involved in various kinds of voluntary work, including running a six week festival, which in 2011 will raise money for Guide Dogs.

Neither coaching, most therapies or indeed dog walking or other animal businesses are regulated and I have come across dog walkers who are not insured either, but I take your point, coaching is unregulated and the sooner it is, the better! I have written about this on my blog: Sue Taylor - Home - go to the blog page and scroll down.

Coaching can be extremely powerful - you can talk about your loss (there are no time limits on grief) and you will be encouraged to let go of the pain while celebrating the memories. You know, a lot of people feel they are being disloyal when they buy a new dog but that is something we can work through. They are the same feelings that a person has when, having lost their partner, they start going out with a new one. Anyone who has been through that will know exactly what I mean!

My practice opens at the Goldings Hill Clinic in Loughton, Essex in a couple of weeks time. We were planning on holding an open day in early December, but my father became ill and then died, so that idea was put on hold.

I have done lots of research into whether or not a Life Coaching practice will work in Loughton, and I have already been contacted by potential clients who want to start new businesses or want to move on following a divorce, etc.

My aim is to develop Pet Coaching as my niche area - I have been involved in the animal world (again as a volunteer or as a hobby) for decades now, so I know the issues well and being an older person, I do think that there is something to be said for experience as well as qualifications.

So, back to my original question, how on earth do I market my new service? I sent out cards to our local pet cemeteries and our vet has given me his blessing and is being very supportive. In November, I sent out letters to lots of other local vets (we are near to the London border) and also to various animal businesses, but I did not receive one reply. When our local library allowed me to set up a stall, there was a lot of interest in my ideas  the problem is, how do I communicate them to a wider audience? I have had some cards printed and will be delivering them from next week onwards, but I want to do more and am not sure what else to do.


----------

